# Time To Sell My Beautiful TTR **NOW SOLD***



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Shes a fabulous car but if I get the right offer i'll let her go.

66400 Miles
Every mod you can imagine (except short shift)
Looked after and maintained with no expense spared
Featured front cover of AbsoluTTe Magazine (issue 16)
Concours 3rd @ EvenTT 08

edit: I'm looking for £9000 ONO for this beautiful example.


































































































She now has an ABT spoiler and a forge 'big knob' too....

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ok, i've now chosen a car so need to get my TT sold, if you are interested or know anyone that maybe, please let me know.

If I cant achieve at least 9.5k then I will be breaking her.... on an exchange basis...

Please register your interest in ANY parts you may want on this thread so I can come back to you.

DO NOT PM ME!!!

*Key features are:*

- 19" BBS Challenge Wheels (95% perfect) with Pirelli P Zero Rosso Tyres (good tread) +1 spare tyre - £1250 (exchange for TT 17/18" wheels with decent tyres 5x100)

- Custom Red Leather Roadster Interior (Inc Armrest, Doorcards & Mats) - £800 (exchanged for your shiny black one lol)

- Haldex Controller - £350 (exchanged for standard)

- Xenon Headlamps, Gloss Black with Angel Eye £200 (exchanged for any ole TT headlight)

- Brembo Brakes with Discs (3 months old - still under warranty) £600 (exchanged for decent condition standard brakes)

- Forge FMIC £500 (exchanged for the old side ones)

- Blueflame Cat Back Exhaust £250 (exchanged for standard twin)

- Spacers 20mm Rear £50

- Spacers 10mm Front inc bolts £100

- Front bumper fitted with Caratere Grille, Votex Chin and LCR Splitter £150 (exchange - Same colour TTs Only)

- Forge Alu Big Gear Knob - £60 (1 week old)

- Forge Chrome Engine Bling inc washer bottle cap + Red Strut Bar - £150 (exchanged For your caps + strut)

- 'Swoosh' Boost Gauge £25 (exchange for standard vent)

- TT Shop Peformance Down pipe + Cats (exchange + you pay the labour!!) £300 <-- under half price coz the labour will be expensive!

- Pioneer X1R TV/DVD Sat Nav System £400 (exchanged for cassette/CD/Radio)

- Aero Wipers inc Arms, wipers were changed over in July £40 (exchange)

Anything else I may have forgotten?! PM me!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Can i just buy your front bumper??? Obviously an exchange wouldn't help you much!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok Ads two questions.

Are the wheels £1250 + exchange ? or £1250 cash or less with exchange?

Interested in Charge pipe and WASs bling kit if you wanna shift it? Don't need the forge stuff.

Can't believe its going :?


----------



## id_4_me (Oct 15, 2008)

Would you just sell the REAR spacers??

I want your exhaust but live in Hull.. Exchange would be impossible?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi Adam,
interested in your Xenon's

let me now 

Mark


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sorry I cant sell the bumper to anyone who doesnt have the same black car as me!

The wheels would be on an exchange basis... Most things listed are exchange


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

What black is it Adam?
cheers
jon


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

southTT said:


> What black is it Adam?
> cheers
> jon


Metallic lol

No idea! How do I find out??


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Its in the front of service book mate, theres a paint code. Might be on petrol cap as well?

You get my pm?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Paint code is in front of service book, mines raven(sort of metalic) , i think- I'm sure someone could tell us
cheers
jon


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hark said:


> Its in the front of service book mate, theres a paint code. Might be on petrol cap as well?
> 
> You get my pm?


I got yr PM (hence not listing those items )

Paint Code: LZ9V/----


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Its in the front of service book mate, theres a paint code. Might be on petrol cap as well?
> ...


Sound, will talk to you on msn or something then. Best of luck with the rest think it will turn in to pretty popular thread tonight. Would love your wheels but out of my budget. Had no idea they cost that much tbh.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

The wheels new AFAIK are £1400 with no tyres!

The pirelli's are £170 a tyre and i'm giving a brand new one away spare too!


----------



## id_4_me (Oct 15, 2008)

If the Rear spacers are a good make like HnR and have all the bolts (just the ones to fasten it to the hub) i'll take them £50 delivered to Hull? pay by cheque?

Would the boost gauge come with the full fitting kit?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam mate, are you insane? 

After all our chat today? How will this affect things if you know what I mean?

Anyway, could be interested in the downpipe and cats if I can get Ed or Dean to fit it for a drink...   

Also could be interested in the front bumper but mine is LY9B Brilliant Black - not metallic.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Yeah the rear spacers are a good make (cant remember). Dont part with any cash until I confirm what i'm doing!!

Rich, this will not effect a single thing! No worries there mate


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Rear Spacers too if deal falls through


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Yeah the rear spacers are a good make (cant remember). Dont part with any cash until I confirm what i'm doing!!
> 
> Rich, this will not effect a single thing! No worries there mate


Yeah but you can't lead horses to water if you're riding a camel... :?

cheers

Rich


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Adam,

Interested in the brakes, would like to know what kit you have.

Matt


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Adam,
> 
> Interested in the brakes, would like to know what kit you have.
> 
> Matt


I cant sell them to you if u got those wheels.... lol

They are Brembo Junior Kit


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Adam, it's such a shame it's come to this and I hate to be one of the vultures but i'd really like your uprated silicone engine pipework, and possibly strutbrace. i'm about 45mins from you so swapping parts over is no problem if you'd be willing to part with them?

Cheers, Greg


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

GRE608Y said:


> Hi Adam, it's such a shame it's come to this and I hate to be one of the vultures but i'd really like your uprated silicone engine pipework, and possibly strutbrace. i'm about 45mins from you so swapping parts over is no problem if you'd be willing to part with them?
> 
> Cheers, Greg


Its a big job to change over the hoses! But can be done!


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> GRE608Y said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Adam, it's such a shame it's come to this and I hate to be one of the vultures but i'd really like your uprated silicone engine pipework, and possibly strutbrace. i'm about 45mins from you so swapping parts over is no problem if you'd be willing to part with them?
> ...


Not when your best mate is a VW mechanic!  What sort of money would you want for them?


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > GRE608Y said:
> ...


It is still a big job mate! My brother done my TIP for me and it's the awkwardness of where all the clips etc are!


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

hi mate i'll take the swap for the boost guage.

any chance you could send me a pic of what it looks like?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Can i have the abt spoiler?? If its up for selling??


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

i'd be interested in the forge caps & strut bar if you end up selling the mods.


----------



## GARYMENACE (Jul 8, 2007)

I also may be interested in the front bumper mine is raven black, I wouldn't know how hard it is to change them over I have a 52 car so its the 3bar grill on my bumper.


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

SteveS TT said:


> GRE608Y said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Is that a Turbo Intake Pipe? from the air filter to the turbo?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hi guys.... ok i've noted everything you've all said.

Its a first come first served basis.

The car will most likely be left at APS and once I have received payment i'll let them do the swaps.

Again, let me remind you that this is providing I cant sell the car as it is. I am getting impatient as the car I want so much is for sale now and I dont want anyone else to get it 

£9,500 anyone? :-|


----------



## id_4_me (Oct 15, 2008)

As per my first post i 100% want the rear 20mm spaces so just let me know.. asap :twisted:

I really hope you dont have to brake it.. but look on the bright side.. you will get the money you want and you will be the only owner of this stunning :arrow: always remembered car...

Kind Regards

 Steve


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

wish i had a spare £9500...


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Adam - Im interested in the Haldex, do you know if this is an easy job to swap over?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

jamal said:


> Adam - Im interested in the Haldex, do you know if this is an easy job to swap over?


no idea mate


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wish i had 9.5k spare mate.

im away to spend 8k soon to pay off my loan on the TT and i would have rather bought yours.

timing is a biatch lol.

interested in a few bits so woll pm ya!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya.
All the engine bling please.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi again,
Also the pioneer radio.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i'll take the blueflame exhaust adam when the motors at APS i'd go down and swap it then if you dont sell.

may also be interested in aero wipers (still umming and arring)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

MP sent 

Mark


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

PM sent.
Malc


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

Is this a serious sale or are you just messing about?
Malc


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

malc8148 said:


> Is this a serious sale or are you just messing about?
> Malc


Are you interested in buying the car then??


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well that depends on you doesnt it?.....so far youve said you want £9500 then £10000 for the car......then said you would sell the bits,to which loads of people replied including me,twice!,no answer!
Make up you mind.what you intend to do.
Malc


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

malc8148 said:


> Well that depends on you doesnt it?.....so far youve said you want £9500 then £10000 for the car......then said you would sell the bits,to which loads of people replied including me,twice!,no answer!
> Make up you mind.what you intend to do.
> Malc


I take it you werent very good at comprehension at school.... you have failed miserably to read this thread properly. I'll sum up your question and this whole thread into plain english for you... please take the time to read this bit carefully, get someone to help you if need be.....

Firstly you pm me when it clearly says "DO NOT PM ME" and to register yr interest on this thread.

Secondly, had you of actually read the thread through properly you'd see that I wanted 10k but later offered the car for 9.5k for a quicker sale of the whole car. Now edited.

Thirdly I have stated TWICE that I will only be breaking if I cant sell the car in a certain time period as it is (which i'd rather do, less hassle). Even the title of the thread says "POSSIBLY". I've asked people to register their interest for the moment.

I hope this clears up your issues and saves you back tracking.... :roll:


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

Adam put me down for the gear knob and the WHEELS...and good luck with the sale :wink:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Has anyone put dibs on the wipers yet?Wanted your bumper(same colour)but it would be a logistical nightmare.
cheers
jon


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Aero wipers, still available


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

adam, can you please confirm that i have first dibs on the boost guage? (if you break)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Adam

Before this thread gets wildly out of control and you end up with a lot of disgruntled people, can you please list (on this thread) the parts that have been 'bagged', and the username of the person who has first dibs.

Thanks.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

I will take the wipers adam


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok Kevin, good idea... i'll do it in the office tomorrow...


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

So what is the timescale.....until you decide whether to break it or sell it?
Or is it a secret known only to you?
Malc


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

malc8148 said:


> So what is the timescale.....until you decide whether to break it or sell it?
> Or is it a secret known only to you?
> Malc


couple of weeks... maybe....


----------



## malc8148 (Nov 6, 2008)

OK ,thanks.
Id still be interested in the brakes and the interior!
Malc


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

il take the liquid TT for the right price


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Adam, will there then be no ragtop to be the perfect match to my coupe :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

crikey, the vultures are a-circling.............. if it has to go, hope it goes in one piece....

.... if not, I may also be interested in your xenons. Are the inserts the 'standard' black or are they painted to your TTR colour ??

stu


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Stu...

They are just standard gloss black mate....

Ideally I want the car to go in 1 piece alhough i'm thinking of parting with the wheels and interior to gain some extra ££

I'll also do some swaps with the locals but I dont think i'm gonna let the car be stripped as its breaking my heart to sell her as it is


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

9500!! what an absolute bargain! wish this had been for sale when i bought mine! i'm sure i coulda found that extra 1500quid! it was seeing this car that made me buy one!

Good luck with the sale mate


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Adam;

I was quite shocked to see you may sell and I hope you get what you want, you've gotta be happy - right!

If you do sell off any bits - am I right in thinking you have an OSIR ring under the shifter?

If so, can I please have 1st dibs?

Can pop up and see you to collect and would be nice to see you.

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Kev,

I do have the orbit ring but one of the LEDs is out. It doesnt show as its at the front of the ring. If you are still interested let me know.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

xtremevibez said:


> 9500!! what an absolute bargain! wish this had been for sale when i bought mine! i'm sure i coulda found that extra 1500quid! it was seeing this car that made me buy one!
> 
> Good luck with the sale mate


Thats a great compliment.... Thank you. If only someone would take it off me for that money!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Hey Kev,
> 
> I do have the orbit ring but one of the LEDs is out. It doesnt show as its at the front of the ring. If you are still interested let me know.


Adz, I gave you wrong info mate, all OSIR orbits dont light up on the top LED... Ben's and mine is exactly the same 

Sorry mate!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Hey Kev,
> 
> I do have the orbit ring but one of the LEDs is out. It doesnt show as its at the front of the ring. If you are still interested let me know.


Hi Adam;

That's no problem for me, yes still interested please - that's if you do split up the mods.

Cheers,
Kev

If I hadn't already bought my TTR, I'd most certainly have bought yours - having seen it in the flesh and know how well you care for it I know it's a real gem - beautiful car, beautifully upgraded. Love your bespoke interior, wish I could afford that too! Everything you have done on your car is top notch - I love it!

Don't suppose you'd be interested in a p/x of mine (for yours as it is) to sell on and a cash difference for yours - (it's nice but not so modded aesthetically)?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Kev... I'd love my car to go to someone like you! A forum member, I know, would look after it the way I do.

The thing is, I really need the money to put towards my new car and taking your in part exchange, as nice as it is wouldnt really be doing me any favours.

I feel like i'm in a real predicament here.... I just dont know what to do for the better. I care for the car so much that I need it to go to a good home 

P.S As per AmiTT's post, there isnt an LED out on the orbit.... its just AmiTT lol


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Just strip the mods off and p/x it as a standard car. You wouldnt get anything back for the mods in a p/x deal so this way you at least get something back


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Now on Pistonheads

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/788518.htm


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Kev... I'd love my car to go to someone like you! A forum member, I know, would look after it the way I do.
> 
> The thing is, I really need the money to put towards my new car and taking your in part exchange, as nice as it is wouldnt really be doing me any favours.
> 
> ...


I quite understand.

No worries, thought I'd ask :wink:

Drop us a PM if you do decide to take out the OSIR and I'll pop up to see you 

Good luck.

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Drop us a PM if you do decide to take out the OSIR and I'll pop up to see you


Kev, by the time you have spent petrol money driving over to me, paying me for the orbit ring and driving home again, would that be cost effective if they are only £40 new? lol


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> xtremevibez said:
> 
> 
> > 9500!! what an absolute bargain! wish this had been for sale when i bought mine! i'm sure i coulda found that extra 1500quid! it was seeing this car that made me buy one!
> ...


well would you take a part x on mine?

Si


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

xtremevibez said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > xtremevibez said:
> ...


I'm not a trader sorry


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Drop us a PM if you do decide to take out the OSIR and I'll pop up to see you
> ...


Thanks Adam, I hadn't realised they are only £40!

I'll check out the TT Shop :wink:


----------



## vin225 (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm interested in the aero wipers + forge caps if there still available??


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

vin225 said:


> I'm interested in the aero wipers + forge caps if there still available??


noted... i'll post up the list of whats reserved later today


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

Intrested in the red hoses and the charge pipe adam stick me down mate :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Testarossa said:


> Intrested in the red hoses and the charge pipe adam stick me down mate :lol:


an old customer! lol hows the charge pipe I sold u last time?

I think Ben wants all that but i'll give u first refusal...


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Ad, can I have first dibs on your GTT bonnet release thingy doodah please?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Ad, can I have first dibs on your GTT bonnet release thingy doodah please?


you can have it mate.... it belongs with you anyway


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Ad, can I have first dibs on your GTT bonnet release thingy doodah please?
> ...


Nice one, thanks mate! :wink:


----------



## ap123ap (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm still interested in taking the boost guage!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I thought I had a forum member interested but they have gone off the boil so the car is still available to all those who pm'd me over the past 2 weeks.


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

ive been looking at this thread for a while now and couldnt figure out where ive seen your car before.... i thought it may have been shows but i just seen under ur name that your from watford before moving to essex i was near chorley wood so prob seen it been driven around. i also recognise TTgreenys tt and only figured out yesterday i know the bloke that bought it off of him lol and saw it at VWPlayers the year before lol. any how going off topic. when will you decide if you are breaking it? is that a different dump valve on your car? if so what is it and if you break it will it be going? also the orbit surround? but i see someone has there eyes on that... would be interested in that too tho if it doesnt go else where.

thanks
Matt


----------



## Banny (Aug 13, 2007)

Can you just confirm that the car (at the above price) is still for sale, with the Mods listed. Or have you sold some of these, and replaced them with standard items??


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hi Banny,

The car is still in 1 piece. I havent yet sold off any parts as ideally i'd like it to go as it is.

I was hoping to a forum member


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

GRE608Y said:


> Hi Adam, it's such a shame it's come to this and I hate to be one of the vultures but i'd really like your uprated silicone engine pipework, and possibly strutbrace. i'm about 45mins from you so swapping parts over is no problem if you'd be willing to part with them?
> 
> Cheers, Greg





Adam TTR said:


> GRE608Y said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Adam, it's such a shame it's come to this and I hate to be one of the vultures but i'd really like your uprated silicone engine pipework, and possibly strutbrace. i'm about 45mins from you so swapping parts over is no problem if you'd be willing to part with them?
> ...





Adam TTR said:


> Testarossa said:
> 
> 
> > Intrested in the red hoses and the charge pipe adam stick me down mate :lol:
> ...


Have you forgotten about me? I'm Greg, not Ben :? Have I lost first refusal now?


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

And where's that list of people who have asked for parts? :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

sorry greg but the cars being sold as it is. i havent got the time nor the patience to start selling bits off for a few hundred quid.

hope u understand


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Absolutely Adam, of course I understand. I've never been able to split any of my cars, always had to sell them complete.

Greg


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank god for that.

You'd be mad to split!! :?

Regards as always,

Martin


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey guys,

Its now sold 

Forum member 'Kenjo' is fortunate enough to have got himself a real stunner of a car.

I have the car until weekend beginning 20th December before handing it over.

Thank you all for the constant compliments and great support you have given me through owning the car. It has been nothing but a pleasure.

The car maybe changing ownership but i'm not! I'm sticking around  So this isnt goodbye from me nor the car you'll be pleased to know!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> The car maybe changing ownership but i'm not! I'm sticking around  So this isnt goodbye from me nor the car you'll be pleased to know!


Dammit. More criticism of my tight black arse then... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Damn Adam, its so sad to see such an enthusiastic and passionate TT owner leave the fold, lets hope you do "come back" with avengeance! You're inspired so many to reach levels of perfection, including spending money on making the engine bay look prettier!! :wink: [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Its now sold
> 
> ...


What a shame , eh


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

chesters said:


> What a shame , eh


Someone has to feed you and I'm not that charitable... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, I kept hoping it wouldnt happen, that it would take ages to sell and that in that time you'd change your mind......

I genuinely hope selling makes you happy (if you see what I mean). There's a lot of good times and memories with that motor so enjoy your last few days with her 

Would like to think your just pulling everyone's plonker and that you've actually got a TTS on order or something!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> chesters said:
> 
> 
> > What a shame , eh
> ...


Rich, I wouldnt waste my breath (so to speak) if I were you. I guess its up to hardcore Mk1 chaps like you and I to keep that flag flying eh? :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Cam its just not practical for me anymore.... but i've made so many friends out of this that i'm not prepared just to walk away from it all.

I'm still around to support you all and give my unwanted opinions where I can.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > chesters said:
> ...


Cam, in the nicest possible way, please go away.

I don't need or want your advice. I'm an adult and so are you. If I thought I could get away with it on here I'd REALLY tell you where to go.

Cheers

rich


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

rustyintegrale said:


> Rich, I wouldnt waste my breath (so to speak) if I were you. I guess its up to hardcore Mk1 chaps like you and I to keep that flag flying eh? :?


Cam, in the nicest possible way, please go away.

I don't need or want your advice. I'm an adult and so are you. If I thought I could get away with it on here I'd REALLY tell you where to go.

Cheers

rich [/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You can tell me anytime you like old chap. You have my mobile number, my my e-mail, and PM here.

Was just holding out an olive branch, but since you dont even have the grace to respond sensibly to that, you can suck my big hairy balls! Berk.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Cam its just not practical for me anymore.... but i've made so many friends out of this that i'm not prepared just to walk away from it all.
> 
> I'm still around to support you all and give my unwanted opinions where I can.


Good, the place wouldnt be the same without you :wink:


----------

